# UDM vs Skoda Octavia MK2 Estate.........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello again to all and I hope that you are well............:wave:

Slightly delayed this write-up as it's been a busy weekend and this is the first chance I have had to sit down and complete this write-up............

Basically this is another 'show prep' for a fellow Briskoda friend so apologies if your thinking, 'oh no not another Skoda' but they are pretty good motors IMHO, even if I am a little biased...........

This motor is owned by a friend who used to own a Superb but has since changed to a nicely specced Octavia MK2 Estate which looked as follows on Saturday morning:























































Now your probably thinking that the car doesn't look too bad from the off but as always there is room for improvement...........

*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Megs Microfibre Mitt, EZ Wheel Brush, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















After some work with the Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis and the brushes the first wheel was looking as follows:



















I then dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then applied two coats of CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










While the wheels were off I paid some attention to the wheel arches. The first one looked as follows:



















Rinsed first:










Megs APC applied and aggitated with the Megs Large Brush, followed by another rinse which left me with the following:










This was repeated on all the other arches - Passenger Side Rear - Before:










After:










Drivers Side Rear - Before:










After:










Drivers Side Front - Before:

Got carried away with the cleaning and forgot to take a picture............

After:










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Maxi Suds, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Megs and Lambswool Wash Mitts;










The car was first rinsed:










Paying attention to the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap:



















Which left me with the following:



















The car was then foamed:




























While the foam was dwelling I attacked the door shuts, boot shut, petrol cap with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:























































The car was the rinsed:










Then the car was re-foamed:










While the foam was taking off anything left on the paintwork I then washed the car using the 2BM - Wash bucket:










Washed a few panels:




























Then into the Rinse bucket:










The car was then rinsed again:




























Before drying I decided to clay the car as although my friend had told me it had been clayed about 2 weeks ago I wanted to ensure the best finish on such a light coloured car.

Megs Last Touch was applied to the area to be clayed:










I then used some Elite Car Care's own Yellow Clay and worked in the area:










There wasn't much dirt left on the paintwork as follows:










I continued around the car removing all tar spots in the lower sills area and then I rinsed off again:










Some nice beading happening just after claying:










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:










Megs Last Touch appled:










And then dried to leave the following:










The car was then rolled inside to begin the paintwork correction............

First up was to tape the car:



















Now last week I commented on how good it is to be back indoors working under the work lamps to correct the paintwork but with this colour it was going to be a challenge. The paintwork was in good condition and so it should be for a '57 plate car so I could only see some RDS marks on certain sections of the car, more so in the common problem areas like the rear wings, boot, bonnet and lower door panels. I did however want to ensure that I started from the bottom and worked my way up so I marked a section on the Driver's Front Door to began with a 3M Polishing Pad and the Menz FF, not many defects in this area so that combination worked well:

Before:



















After - You can just see that the light is whiter on the right hand side of the 3M tape as this is the side I have corrected:



















Then the door fully corrected:










Not much to worry about on the Driver's Rear Door either - Before:










After:










Then towards the rear of the car some RDS marks were visible and where the 3M Polishing Pad and Menz FF didn't work I switched to the 3M Ultra Fine on the same pad and where needed a Megs Burgundy Pad.

Driver's Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















Then onto the bonnet where I spent a lot of time trying to correct but not achieving as much as I would like.............

There seemed to be a section on the bonnet with very fine deep RDS marks that I couldn't shift with the UDM using even 3M Compounding Pads and Menz PG so I settled with the below results - Before:



















After:



















Then I moved onto the Tailgate - Before:



















After:



















Passenger Side Front Door - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Front Wing - Before:










After:










The car was then rolled outside and using the 3M Ultra Fine always means excessive polish dust as it's so dry so I then rinsed the car down:










I then paid some attention to the Engine Bay, rinsing first:










Applying some Megs APC:










Then aggitating with a Detailer Brush:



















The car and engine bay was rinsed again and check out the beading after the polishing process:



















Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using an Applicator Pad:










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 476s using an Applicator Pad:










I was asked by 'Drysponge' to post up some pics of how 'thick' I apply the wax but on this colour is was difficult to show but here are some shots:



















As the third coat I opted for CG Pete's 53 using an Applicator Pad:










Then I went around the whole car with some Zaino Z8:










I had agreed to complete no interior work on this detail for my friend as he wanted to do that himself...........:thumb:

All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










The front windscreen was treated to some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad:










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad:










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad:










I then turned my attention to the exhaust using some Autosol and a Microfibre Cloth - Before:










After:










*The Results*

*Inside*













































































































*Outside*














































*Friends Shots at Home*



















So another Briskoda motor complete and another friend happy with the results........

Always find the lighter coloured cars such a challenge in achieving good paintwork correction pictures and after shots showing depth to the paintwork and hope this shows in the pictures............

Looking forward to the show this weekend and now I need to turn my attention to my own motor this week..........:detailer:

Comments good or bad welcome as always..............


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Ohhhh another wicked report!

How long did it take!? How long? How long?! HOW LNG!?!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent turn around there, take it the skoda paint is similar to audi/vw stuff?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Always great write up's. I enjoy reading them.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work lad, now get some pic's of the Superb once she's had a good seeing too............:thumb:

What alloys are on the superb at the mo??

You do go all out with your details Si, I bet sometimes you just want to give it a quick wash for a change!

Nice to see you busy and back putting quality threads on DW.............:thumb:

H


----------



## scfc74 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great results, great write up (as always!)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, excellent finish!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Excellent work, excellent pictures and enjoyable writeup :thumb::thumb:!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

Nicely done. Nice gloss on the car, too. It's difficult to get good reflectivity from a color like that.

Your write-up's are beginning to rival VXRMARC's in terms of content and photography.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, a super write up.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up Simon:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Ohhhh another wicked report!
> 
> How long did it take!? How long? How long?! HOW LNG!?!


Thanks Jim and why the enquiry on the length.........:lol:

As always mate it was a 9am until 5pm job, I had suggested to my friend that I would be finished by 3pm but I had a bit of a shocker...........got to the unit at 8.30am and after setting up realised that I had left all my polishes, rubber gloves and camera back at the farm so the Mrs had to head off to get it all and I never got the time back, bonnet was a nightmare and I think I finished at around 5.30pm..........



chris141 said:


> Excellent turn around there, take it the skoda paint is similar to audi/vw stuff?


Thank you for the comment and yes it's very VAG the paint, can be tougher in some places but 3M and Menz seem to work well with the DA.......:thumb:



HC1001 said:


> Great work lad, now get some pic's of the Superb once she's had a good seeing too............:thumb:
> 
> What alloys are on the superb at the mo??
> 
> ...


Thanks Howard and the Superb is on the 17" Solids at the moment, going to pick up my 19's tomorrow and get them on for a show this Saturday but may resort back to the 17's after as I need to get some new rubber for the 19's really.........

A 'quick wash' what is that?

:lol:

Cheers for the comments mate.........:thumb:

PS. The new location I am in is a little closer to you? Fancy helping out on a Boxster S?!?!



BretFraz said:


> Nicely done. Nice gloss on the car, too. It's difficult to get good reflectivity from a color like that.
> 
> Your write-up's are beginning to rival VXRMARC's in terms of content and photography.


Thank you for the comment and as my car is a similar colour I had a good idea what would work but lighter coloured cars are a nightmare........:wall:

Don't think I will ever go to the 'detail' extent that VXRMarc does, love his posts........:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

not too bad then.. I'm just amazing at the speed you work - hercules!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jim W said:


> not too bad then.. I'm just amazing at the speed you work - hercules!


Thanks Jim and I guess that I am just like a tube of Pringles, 'Once I pop, I just can't stop'..............:lol:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Cracking job mate,nice to see ANOTHER Skoda.:thumb:


----------



## Nick Shaw (Aug 29, 2007)

Very nice, very good attention to detail aswell!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely work - some very nice reflections


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> A 'quick wash' what is that?
> 
> :lol:


I know!! what was I thinking a "Quick wash"...............:lol:



Baker21 said:


> PS. The new location I am in is a little closer to you? Fancy helping out on a Boxster S?!?!


Where are you based now lad?? I love to have a go at a Boxster S and also help out with a Baker21 detail................:thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm very impressed with the result on a skòda with a colour that clear! 
respect also for the exhausts, didn't know one could achieve a result that good with some autosol and an MF!!! learned something important today 
great work again mate!


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

One of he best posts I've read on DW. Well done! That's a great detail, and I thoroughly enjoyed it as I'm going to be getting an Octavia estate soon.
Would you let me know what trim level that one is if you can please?


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work and great write up :thumb:


----------



## octygone (Apr 19, 2009)

Ross08 said:


> One of he best posts I've read on DW. Well done! That's a great detail, and I thoroughly enjoyed it as I'm going to be getting an Octavia estate soon.
> Would you let me know what trim level that one is if you can please?


It's a 1.9 tdi Elegance


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :wave:

Hey, thanks for the dedicated photo of the applied wax! :detailer:

It goes to show you don't need a apply thick! Waste of time and money :doublesho

Top job and write up/photos yet again Si... :buffer::thumb::buffer:

See you in a couple of weeks for a beverage! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> I know!! what was I thinking a "Quick wash"...............:lol:
> 
> Where are you based now lad?? I love to have a go at a Boxster S and also help out with a Baker21 detail................:thumb:


Will drop you a PM now Howard..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

shabba said:


> i'm very impressed with the result on a skòda with a colour that clear!
> respect also for the exhausts, didn't know one could achieve a result that good with some autosol and an MF!!! learned something important today
> great work again mate!


Many thanks for the reply and the comments, sometimes you just have to try these things and I was surprised how well it came up but for the cost of some Autosol and Wire Wool it's got to be worth the investment.......



Ross08 said:


> One of he best posts I've read on DW. Well done! That's a great detail, and I thoroughly enjoyed it as I'm going to be getting an Octavia estate soon.
> Would you let me know what trim level that one is if you can please?


Many thanks and I hope that you will enjoy your Octy Estate when you get it and maybe we will see you on www.briskoda.net?

As my friend has said the spec is 1.9 TDI Elegance ........:thumb:



Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :wave:
> 
> Hey, thanks for the dedicated photo of the applied wax! :detailer:
> 
> ...


Didn't want to forget about you mate but as they say 'a little goes a long way'..........:thumb:

Look forward to seeing you when you return back to the UK and watch out for the Boxster S this weekend............:doublesho


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Another great Skoda detail and very very fast to do a car that size in a day!!


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome work as always matey, it's a pleasure to read your write-ups :thumb:

Will there be a write-up for the Superb this week?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GPS said:


> Awesome work as always matey, it's a pleasure to read your write-ups :thumb:
> 
> Will there be a write-up for the Superb this week?


Thanks for the comments and I will try to keep the write-ups coming........

I am up against it this week to be honest, I am at Castle Combe on Saturday with the Brisky crew and I know they will be looking at my motor like a hawk..........

Will be getting off work at lunchtime on Friday but need to get my 19's on and get the Superb prepped up as best I can in the evening but I am not going to have time to take any pics or write up a thread so I will have to do one later on in the year I think...........picking my 19's up tonight so will be getting the metal polish out this evening and tomorrow evening.........


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

Another cracking write up Baker mate. I seriously dont know how you do it in that amount of time! 

How long do you usually leave your coats of Jetseal on the wheels?

Keep em coming and hopefully one day I'll come give you a hand.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

paul2505 said:


> Another cracking write up Baker mate. I seriously dont know how you do it in that amount of time!
> 
> How long do you usually leave your coats of Jetseal on the wheels?
> 
> Keep em coming and hopefully one day I'll come give you a hand.


Thanks very much Paul and I did reply to your PM on Brisky.......:thumb:

I usually leave the first coat on for around 5-10 mins while I go and attend to each wheel arch, then buff off and re-apply another coat leaving the same amount of time.........


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Where have you been!!!!

Good work!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Where have you been!!!!
> 
> Good work!


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

as always stunning work mate, and another awsome write up :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another cracking detail and write-up, with great photos too!:thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks great. Needs new Briskoda sticker though - peeling 

Steve


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wardy said:


> Looks great. Needs new Briskoda sticker though - peeling
> 
> Steve


Flipping heck Steve, where have you been? Dug this thread up again...........

I wanted to completely remove it but Rob was having none of it.............:lol:


----------



## Doktorko (May 12, 2010)

Good work mate, as always. :thumb:
Could you please tell me what product you used to clean exhaust? 
Thanks, Dr.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Doktorko said:


> Good work mate, as always. :thumb:
> Could you please tell me what product you used to clean exhaust?
> Thanks, Dr.


Autosol, wirewool grade 00 and a microfibre cloth............:thumb:


----------

